# platies bonding



## Platy_lover21 (May 16, 2013)

You think it's possible for platies to bond with each other? I have a male and female red wag platy pair and they are inseparable. :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

This is such a funny post to me because I to have a (platy pair) iv got 7 platies in that tank 4f 3m the rest all go where the please but my red wag f and orange m are inseparable sleeping eating its cute and its been months like this she 2x his size he chases the other boys off ther always off holding hands and taking walks(jk but I totally know what you are talking about.
I made a post today about my m swordtail falling for a f guppie , he has been showing her his sexy dance all week , and everywhere one is u see the other first I figured it was him until I noticed him gforget her chasing the gourami female off and the guppy followed. Live bearers are fun.. iv also got a single m balloon Molly iv noticed taking a liking to my bumblebee platy , she's so fat she looks like a balloon Molly lol.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I had a few Red Wag Platties in my tank up until a few weeks ago. I had an odd number and they always seemed to force at least one out of the group that was not allowed in their proximity. They had a few babies, but would always terrorize and eventually kill the females, especially right after they gave birth. The last one died a few weeks ago, and after he lost his partner he bonded with my large Angel Fish. I thought that was sort of endearing. I should say they both bonded with each other because normally my large Angel Fish would chase the Red Wag Platties away from its territory. But when there was one they became swimming mates. My platties were never aggressive with other fish species, they were only aggressive to their own which was sort of weird. I am used to more tame fish. The ones that did swim together in the dominant group, were inseparable.


----------

